

Startup(s) from (YC W14) still in stealth/completely unannounced? - pain_perdu

Now that demo day has come and gone I was surprised not to see any mention of a particular W14 batch member that had previously posted on the job board.<p>I know that occasionally companies do not finish the program but this one looks from external appearances like it&#x27;s in pretty good shape so my question is, generally speaking, are there occasionally startups who decide they would prefer not to be featured on demo day and wish to remain under the radar?<p>I see no mention of the company on http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ycuniverse.com&#x2F;ycw14 nor in any media summaries of demo day.  I am purposely excluding the name of the startup from this discussion because their particular circumstances aren&#x27;t as important as the broader lesson to be learned here.<p>Is there a precedent for this? Seems like an interesting strategic decision.  Perhaps this approach would be beneficial to other incubated (YC &amp; non-YC) companies too?
======
vasco_
Yes, there are companies in the batch that decide to remain in stealth a bit
longer. Until they are ready to shine.

~~~
pain_perdu
thanks!

